# snowboarding backpacks



## xsea (Dec 19, 2012)

So when I went up to stevens a couple days ago I saw a lot of people with backpacks on groomed runs. (especially the green runs)
Is this a fashion trend or what?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes, and I don't get it. A small minority of people actually have a need to take stuff on the hill, otherwise it's asinine...

reasons TO carry a backpack:
- you have a DSLR in there and plan to use it
- you are doing a warmup run or two before head to lift accessible B/C
- that's about all I can think of... anything else should be able to stay in your car or the lodge


----------



## xsea (Dec 19, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Yes, and I don't get it. A small minority of people actually have a need to take stuff on the hill, otherwise it's asinine...
> 
> reasons TO carry a backpack:
> - you have a DSLR in there and plan to use it
> ...


What made it worse was the fact that they kept falling down.
I'd guess that the backpack kinda throws you off your balance.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I tried carrying a backpack last year when I was taking transit a lot. After a while I started locking it up in the lodge lockers. Just too much of a PITA unless you've got stuff you need on an ongoing basis ($1 each time you open the locker)


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

We just recently started carrying a bag.. Only for the lock, pipe or small BG, and 3 or 4packs of budweiser coldshots.

Sucks having to go back to the truck to blaze or pound a beer, this way we have them with us, accessible every chair. 

Riding with the bag kinda sucks though, we switch every few runs.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

chronicsmoke said:


> Sucks having to go back to the truck to blaze or pound a beer, this way we have them with us, accessible every chair.


Not to sound like an old fart, but you gotta get out to some hills where you won't want to drink or smoke until you're done riding for the day!


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Not to sound like an old fart, but you gotta get out to some hills where you won't want to drink or smoke until you're done riding for the day!



Haha I know what you're talking about, but it's a neccessity here on the East Coast  

I'm dying to get out west. I have a few buddies that live in Calgary and ride quite a bit and they make sure to rub it in..


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

i've been riding with one this year unless i can get a really good parking spot. i dont like carrying stuff in my pockets so i use my backpack for water, cell phone, little bit of food, safety meeting materials, screwdriver. im sure i look like a gaper but it beats heading back to the lodge or the car all the time


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

Here in Europe, a lot of people carry backpacks. When we are on the pist, we don't return to our hotel untill the pists are closed, so normally I have a lock, some food (sometimes I eat in a restaurant, sometimes just picknick), some water and an extra layer. I have like the smallest bagback to fit it all in and it doesn't throw me off balance.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

brucew. said:


> i've been riding with one this year unless i can get a really good parking spot. i dont like carrying stuff in my pockets so i use my backpack for water, cell phone, little bit of food, safety meeting materials, screwdriver. im sure i look like a gaper but it beats heading back to the lodge or the car all the time


This. If I'm up there with family and friends I typically keep it for water/layers/wallet/whatever, and don't wear one otherwise. Also, why would it mess up your balance? If that were true no one would every go into the back country. Sure there is some adjustment with a heavy pack on when you're carrying a probe/shovel/layers/whatever, but even that's not a huge deal and no one is just bumming around the resort with that kind to gear in tow.

Frankly, I don't get why people who wear them just tootling around stir up such a big fashion debate.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

xsea said:


> So when I went up to stevens a couple days ago I saw a lot of people with backpacks on groomed runs. (especially the green runs)
> Is this a fashion trend or what?


I see a lot of this in Colorado resorts, I don't get it. I can fit a drink, sandwich, Contour camera and a pipe/weed in my jacket or pants. Wtf are these guys bringing up the hill? :dunno:


----------



## phiho420 (Nov 26, 2012)

maybe stuff a pillow in it and try to fall in it instead of the butt?


----------



## BeachLegoGal (Jan 11, 2013)

phiho420 said:


> maybe stuff a pillow in it and try to fall in it instead of the butt?


Good idea. I think I'll need two backpacks- one for the front and one for the back. Although I don't know how much of a fashion statement that'll be...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BeachLegoGal said:


> Although I don't know how much of a fashion statement that'll be...


"Hi. I'm the Michelin Man"


----------



## phiho420 (Nov 26, 2012)

the new michellin man is pretty buff. go for the stay puft look


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

No

you are doing it wrong if you need a backpack inbounds


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

MarshallV82 said:


> I see a lot of this in Colorado resorts, I don't get it. I can fit a drink, sandwich, Contour camera and a pipe/weed in my jacket or pants. Wtf are these guys bringing up the hill? :dunno:


Depends on which Colorado resorts you are talking about. At Vail, I would be guessing East Vail riders. Saw a lot of tracks coming out of that zone driving home from Palisade on Monday. You should be carrying full avy gear out there. For other Front Range spots, not so much. I suppose it could be peak six lappers or something like that. Loveland has legit access too, but I doubt very many people are getting after that right now.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

I rode with a small Camelbak last season. I like having water with me when I want it. I also has a power bar or two, board tool, extra layers and such.

I found it especially helpful when riding at any decent sized hill with more than one lodge.

Just don't go packing everything you own into it.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Depends on which Colorado resorts you are talking about. At Vail, I would be guessing East Vail riders. Saw a lot of tracks coming out of that zone driving home from Palisade on Monday. You should be carrying full avy gear out there. For other Front Range spots, not so much. I suppose it could be peak six lappers or something like that. Loveland has legit access too, but I doubt very many people are getting after that right now.


That's true, but most of those guys you see are clearly just cruising groomers.


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

The only time I wear a pack inbounds is when we've had a big snow storm. Anywhere from 3-6ft of fresh! I'll carry a beacon, probe and shovel. Besides the tree wells, There's one area (Quail Face) that's not covered by patrol, plenty of signs when hiking out to; "Avy Danger" "no patrol" etc etc.. Quail Face has slid in the past, so I'm not taking any chances...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

For the most part I am sure they are gapers with backpacks.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

When it's a 20 minute walk back to the car.......I wear a pack.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> I see a lot of this in Colorado resorts, I don't get it. I can fit a drink, sandwich, Contour camera and a pipe/weed in my jacket or pants. Wtf are these guys bringing up the hill? :dunno:


Yeah I used to carry some granola bars and beef jerky in my cargo pockets, if I can't carry it in my pockets I don't need it on the hill!



grafta said:


> No you are doing it wrong if you need a backpack inbounds


I understand Donutz' issue of taking PT to the hill, but otherwise I don't see the need to have a backpack.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

My BBQ won't fit in a backpack so I leave it in the car


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

The only time I judge someone wearing a backpack is when it's a dude who thinks we'd all enjoy his shitty music blasting out of it.


----------



## stupidmop (Oct 18, 2012)

I like to wear one. I like to carry my water, extra food, lock, and anything else I can think of in there. It's not necessary but it makes things easier for me.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Oh god no! Please tell me this isnt a "new" trend rearing it`s ugly head again.....


It doesn't seem super prevalent, yet (fingers crossed), but I see/hear one at least once a weekend at Brighton. Damn you bluetooth/skullcandy/ipod/whatever these yokels are using.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

stupidmop said:


> I like to wear one. I like to carry my water, extra food, lock, and anything else I can think of in there. *It's not necessary* but it makes things easier for me.


Yeah see ^


You even say it :eusa_clap:


----------



## stupidmop (Oct 18, 2012)

grafta said:


> Yeah see ^
> 
> 
> You even say it :eusa_clap:


A helmet isn't necessary either, but I wear one because it serves a purpose for me.

Same goes for a backpack. Of course it isn't necessary, but I feel there is a reasonable convenience/use that I get out of it.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

stupidmop said:


> A helmet isn't necessary either, but I wear one because it serves a purpose for me.
> 
> Same goes for a backpack. Of course it isn't necessary, but I feel there is a reasonable convenience/use that I get out of it.


Ha. You can't bring the Helmet thing into this. That doesn't make sense.

As mentioned here, safety equipment is different.

I just can't understand why people ride with all that unnecessary shit.

If *you* do, fine. I just don't get it. That's all :thumbsup:


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a low profile camelback that i use occasionally with my gopro. it fits under my coat and no one knows. It carries:

My gopro 
swifter gopole that collapses into three pieces
my tool
all my applicable gopro accessories 
maybe some gum or mints
first aid

I try my very best to keep it bear minimum. No one wants 10+ extra pounds hanging off their back. It throws your mass off more than you think.

If its an extra cold day, ill throw some precautionaries in there(warmers, liners, etc)


----------



## stupidmop (Oct 18, 2012)

grafta said:


> Ha. You can't bring the Helmet thing into this. That doesn't make sense.
> 
> As mentioned here, safety equipment is different.
> 
> ...


It's not different in the sense that it is simply a tool used for a purpose. I use it for a purpose as I stated above. That's all.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

stupidmop said:


> It's not different in the sense that it is simply a tool used for a purpose. I use it for a purpose as I stated above. That's all.


Don't worry about it mop:


----------



## stupidmop (Oct 18, 2012)

Treegreen said:


> Don't worry about it mop:


:laugh: haah


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

stupidmop said:


> It's not different in the sense that it is simply a tool used for a purpose. I use it for a purpose as I stated above. That's all.


Fucks sake, how much more agreeable do I have to get :icon_scratch:


----------



## stupidmop (Oct 18, 2012)

grafta said:


> Fucks sake, how much more agreeable do I have to get :icon_scratch:


I don't think we are really disagreeing about anything substantive. 

:blowup:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Don't know if this is a general rule, but at Seymour you're supposed to take your backpack off when getting on a lift. Too much of a PITA. Fail.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

i ride with a camelback but just the hydration pak not the backpack, and only because i fill that bad boy with some goose or captain:thumbsup:. Its the only way riding on the ice coast is tolerable.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

fuckin gapers.


----------



## xsea (Dec 19, 2012)

Okay, I see the need to carry a pack when you go back country ,but most of your stuff will fit in ur pockets (cell phone, wallet, mp3). 
I don't really have a problem with people wearing backpacks but I just find it silly when you see kids wearing them, and just eating snow on the bunny hills.


----------



## deeppowder (Nov 27, 2012)

iv got a bigger pack if im going back country to bring the things that are necessary for such adventures, otherwise I use a really low profile camelback. I like to stay hydrated and it is the most convenient way to carry water. Some days when we are more focused on having fun I will fill it with booze. But never on serious riding days.


----------



## vltsai (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a couple. A smaller one that I used to use at school and an Osprey Kode 38 that I was gifted.

Typically carry a GoPro (don't always want it on my helmet), tool, clif bars, jerky, gatorade, extra goggles/gloves (stuff happens, it's helped before), and that's about it. On a typical day. My friends don't like to stop so we just ride and ride and ride, eat/drink our snacks on the lift and ride again.

The Osprey I'll use on those days where I'm hiking a bit more. It's nice - a bit gnarly for me but it was a gift and I'll be damned if I don't get the proper use out of it.

It might be a bit cumbersome at times (it took me a few runs to get used to it) but on a full day of riding all over the place, I'd rather have it than not. I don't always know where I'll be riding / hiking / traversing with my friends, so I'd rather put up with a little discomfort and have what I need to keep myself fueled for the day.

As far as whether it affects my riding, I haven't noticed it.


----------



## King_Pin_Rich (Mar 7, 2011)

I take a small camelbak with a power bar and a board tool, plus my phone n what-not. Maybe another layer if I think the weather looks sketch. 

Cant be doing with a bottle bouncing around in my pockets. 

Same for when I'm on the bike.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll ride with a camelbak that fits under my jacket to stay hydrated, when I am doing resort stuff and not always. It's more of a skin than a backpack though.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Yes, and I don't get it. A small minority of people actually have a need to take stuff on the hill, otherwise it's asinine...
> 
> reasons TO carry a backpack:
> - you have a DSLR in there and plan to use it
> ...



What about your pinhole camera and collection of nudie mags creeper? :laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> What about your pinhole camera and collection of nudie mags creeper? :laugh:


In the digital world I can keep a large porn collection on my phone now!!! :yahoo: lol Never know when you'll be riding up the lift alone, feeling lonely!


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I did not get a picture, but I swear I seen old man sporting fanny pack at Breck yesterday.


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

And in addition to my other comment, I was very happy when my friend had a whole first aid kit with that cover that gives warmth or something(the gold kinda paper). When my GF got an accident by a skier who didn't know it's limits on a double black, I was happy to use it. (She did had to go to the hospital with the heli, but still). I don't think you could fit all that in you pocket.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> I did not get a picture, but I swear I seen old man sporting fanny pack at Breck yesterday.


Hey man fanny packs are totally cool, you know how much bud you cant fit in there.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

poutanen said:


> In the digital world I can keep a large porn collection on my phone now!!! :yahoo: lol Never know when you'll be riding up the lift alone, feeling lonely!


Damn it! I thought that *snow* of the lift bench! :RantExplode:


----------



## NSboarder (Jan 22, 2013)

*Camelbak*



killclimbz said:


> I'll ride with a camelbak that fits under my jacket to stay hydrated, when I am doing resort stuff and not always. It's more of a skin than a backpack though.


I also ride with a camelbak to stay hydrated and wear it under my jacket, but it looks like I have a humpback. Do you have this problem as well or is your camelback that slim? If it is that slim do you have a link or photo of which bak you use? 

*When you look good, you ride good.*


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

I will agree that if I'm staying around the lift where I parked, there is no point to bring it, but when your on the other side of the hill and it takes 5-6 lifts to get back where you are, it's nice to pound a few beers and rip a few bowls in the trees.

Ususally we park beside the park and just stay around the same lift and blaze/drink in the car and leave the backpack at home.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm sure it leaves a little bit of a hump. It's less noticeable as you drink the water out of it...


----------

